# AEP Shotgun Season



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Me and a few buddies were thinking about heading over to AEP for shotgun season this year. Never been there that time of year, so I was wondering if anyone could clue me in on what to expect. I'm willing to guess that the campsites are pretty busy, but what about the woods? Do the deer bed down pretty quick like they do on state property? Any other information would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Dan!#


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

There are areas that are hit VERY VERY HARD and some that you may not see another person all week, woods that is. I have never camped there myself I like a hot shower and comfortable bed after a hunt. The only problem I have ever had there is MORONS.

The last time I hunted there was either 99 or 2000. We drove down from canton opening morning and got dressed and started to head into the woods about 1 hr before shooting time. As we were getting ready a pickup with 3 guys and a kid in it pulled up and parked right behind us, only cars in this area at all!. As we started to walk in on a oilwell road these guys jump out of the truck and procede to tell us how it is illegal to go into the woods before 720am or whatever the shooting time was. I laughed at him and told him to not worry about us.

About 745 here comes the same guy walking through the woods right toward my tree stand I am sitting in. He waved at me and I waved back so I know he had seen me. He turns around, walks to about 80 yards from me and sets up camp under a tree. I am getting a little POed by now!! About 815 I can hear a deer coming up the trail behind me. I slowly stood up to get ready this jackwad sees me stand up so he stood up. Mind you The deer is behind me and this guy is in front of me. I turn my head slowly to see if it was a shooter, and all of a sudden KABOOM KABOOM KABOOM. This IDIOT unloads his gun at a deer that is 40 yd behind me while he is 80 yd in front of me. 2 minutes later All his buddys come running up and yelling did you get one?? did you get one??? Did you get one??? These guys look for 2 min for blood and procede to set up around me on this small hill top with a guy in every direction no more than 100yd away!! 

I climbed out of my tree after they got set up, met my cousin at the truck for lunch drove home and have not hunted public land during gun season since!!!

Scott


----------



## tsmokiee (May 11, 2007)

I don't care where you're at, that's some SCARY stuff...

I hunt in a semi-private area here, and always have people walking up on me, and have had people sit near my feeder, people pee on the tree I'm sitting in etc., but never had anyone shoot at me!!!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have hunted the aep land thats right next to the wilds the past several years and its a zoo, I am done there just to many hunters, thats crazy papascott! I would have had to let that group of guys hear it, thats going to far and I would have been to PO'ed to not let them know what idiots they where


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

AEP is huge!! there are a lot of places there that have very little pressure. i hunt aep every year and the key is dont just go to the easiest place to pull over. most of those "morons" just find the first parking spot and flop down a 100 feet off the road. i hunt the northern part of aep in coshocton near plainfield. sometimes monday is kinda busy but after that your lucky to see anyone. (even on the weekends) basically there are good (safe) places to hunt you just have to be willing to go where everyone else isnt. p.s. 4 wheel drive helps!


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks everyone. I'll be heading down on Wednesday afternoon and staying through the weekend. Hopefully most the idiots will be gone by then. 

Good Luck Everyone,
Dan!#


----------

